# Nelly Furtado spendet Gaddafi-Millionen



## Mandalorianer (3 März 2011)

*Nelly Furtado spendet Gaddafi-Millionen:thumbup:*


Auf ihrer eigenen Twitter-Seite brachte Nelly Furtatdo den Stein ins Rollen. Sie schrieb: „*2007 bekam ich eine Millionen Dollar vom Gaddafi-Clan für ein 45-minütiges exklusives Konzert in einem Hotel in Italien.* Dieses Geld möchte ich nun spenden.“​
Bis dato wusste niemand von diesem ominösen Konzert. Zwar hatten US Medien und ein WikiLeaks Dokument angedeutet, dass mehrere US-Stars immense Summen von der Herrscher-Familie erhalten hatten, jedoch wurde bis zuletzt spekuliert.

Nelly hat nun, wenn auch spät, ihre Konsequenzen gezogen und geht mit gutem Beispiel voran. Denn sie ist nicht die einzige, die sich für jede Menge Kohle für Privataudienzen zur Verfügung gestellt hat.


Es wird berichtet, dass auch Mariah Carey, Beyoncé und Usher von solch fragwürdigen Exklusiv-Konzerten für die Gaddafi-Familie profitiert haben sollen. Und auch Schauspielerin Nicole Kidman wurde vor Jahren auf Wunsch von Saadi Gaddafi, dem Sohn des libyschen Herrschers, extra nach München eingeflogen. Saadi wollte den australischen Filmstar einfach mal kennen lernen. Nun wächst der öffentliche Druck auf die Stars, es Nelly gleich zu tun und das Geld zu spenden.

*
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (3 März 2011)

Hat sie für die Million nur gesungen?


----------



## posemuckel (3 März 2011)

Regierungen und Firmen machen Geld mit Waffengeschäften mit Gaddafi und anderen singen ein bisschen. 
Sollen jetzt alle ihr Geld zurückgeben??????


----------



## Chamser81 (3 März 2011)

Gaddafi war auch schon im Jahr 2007 ein Diktator und verteilte "schmutziges" Geld, womit sie anscheinend bis jetzt keine Probleme hatte. Nun im Jahr 2011 auf einmal dieses Geld zu spenden weil sich die Welt von Gaddafi distanziert hat ist einfach nur scheinheilig und opportunistisch!


----------



## Franky70 (3 März 2011)

Gut gemacht! 

Ich verteidige meine Nelly!


----------



## Nordic (3 März 2011)

Ist zwar gut es zurückzugeben! Aber richtig wäre gewesen da gar nicht erst aufzutreten!!! So süß sie auch ist,aber den kratzer hat sie bei mir weg.


----------



## tommie3 (3 März 2011)

Wenn es da nicht "rundgehen" würde hätten die alle schön die Kohle behalten.
Die Spenden werden bestimmt von der Steuer abgesetzt.(Falls es sowas in den USA gibt)


----------



## Franky70 (3 März 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Wenn es da nicht "rundgehen" würde hätten die alle schön die Kohle behalten.
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, was Punisher und du andeuten wollen! 
Gang Bang Party im Beduinenzelt...oder wat?!


----------



## krawutz (4 März 2011)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Regierungen und Firmen machen Geld mit Waffengeschäften mit Gaddafi und anderen singen ein bisschen.
> Sollen jetzt alle ihr Geld zurückgeben??????



Genau so ist es. Der moralische Hammer wäre gegenüber Politik und Wirtschaft viel mehr angebracht - und beileibe nicht nur in diesem Fall !


----------



## Chamser81 (4 März 2011)

krawutz schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Der moralische Hammer wäre gegenüber Politik und Wirtschaft viel mehr angebracht - und beileibe nicht nur in diesem Fall !




Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit!

Was Staaten oder auch große Firmen machen können wir als Normalbürger sowieso kaum beeinflussen. Aber als Privatpersonen sind wir alle für unser Handeln selbst verantwortlich. Somit muss man schon einen großen Unterschied zwischen einen Staat wie Deutschland oder einer Firma wie BP und Privatpersonen wie Nelly, Du und ich es sind machen! Das macht das Verhalten der Politik und der Wirtschaft überhaupt nicht besser aber es stellt "uns" auch keinen "Freifahrtschein" aus!

Niemand hat wohl Nelly zu diesem Auftritt gezwungen und Gaddafi gilt schon seit etlichen Jahren als brutaler Diktator. Selbst wenn man sich kaum für Politik interessiert sollte man dies wissen (oder zumindest ihr Management)! Und wenn es diese Revolutionen in Libyen nicht geben würde dann würde sie diese Million sicherlich schön weiterbehalten und nicht spenden! Ihr Handeln in dieser Angelegenheit ist und bleibt opportunistisch!


----------

